# Anyone unroot a Stellar yet?



## LeoRex (Dec 1, 2012)

I decided to root the phone this week. No ROMs, no unlocks, just a simple root using the Root Debug FS kit (which was based on the S3). Rooting the phone went perfect, no issues and apps that need root access get it without issue, but I realized AFTER the fact that I don't know how to back it out and I didn't make any low level backups... so I am in a bit of a bind. I don't have issues now, but if a OTA update bombs or I have to RMA the thing and not worry about them throwing it back in my face with a voided warranty... How would I go about backing it out and what are the ramifications of doing so (do I lose my config? Apps?) 

Looking around, it might be too new a phone for end-user support like this... at least I haven't found anyone saying "Hey, unroot the Stellar this way".


----------



## supergear (Jul 18, 2012)

Just flash a stock tar with Odin to get unrooted. Also I think there's an option in supersu to unroot

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## LeoRex (Dec 1, 2012)

checked out SuperSU... seems that might do the trick. I'll have to play with it. As for dropping in a new tar, I've been reading around and no one seems to have it for the Stellar... or would I just need a stock ICS 4.0.4 tar (seems most everything for the SIII works on the Stellar, so there must not be that many differences)


----------

